# In HK, how do you look for places to have a drink?



## jayhh (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi all

I moved to Hong Kong and I want to know how/where you usually get quick information or ideas about new good places where to go and have a drink when with a group of friends or colleagues. Any good apps or websites for that in HK?

thanks


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

jayhh said:


> Hi all
> 
> I moved to Hong Kong and I want to know how/where you usually get quick information or ideas about new good places where to go and have a drink when with a group of friends or colleagues. Any good apps or websites for that in HK?
> 
> thanks


can't say I know of any sites or apps....I found the best way to gain such knowledge, was to go explore... I did a LOT of exploring, over thirteen years and only found a few bad places, most of which had closed or changed ownership by the time I left HK.

Start in Lang Kwai Fong..... and radiate outwards, then try Kowloon (Nathan RD, Canton Rd, Ocean terminal and Osborne terrace)....once you get that far,you'll either have a fair idea or need a liver transplant:ranger:

suggestions: 

Dan Ryans (3 outlets) Pacific place, Ocean terminal, Festival walk
The Mandarin hotel, central
The Felix bar, Pennisula hotel, Kowloon
Jo Bananas Wanchai
club 1997 Lang Kwai Fong
Mad dogs Lang Kwai fong

Ned Kelly's Lockhart rd Kowloon
and I could go on and on:spit:


----------



## David7 (Oct 26, 2011)

erm, there is no Osborne terrace in Hong Kong

There is no Ned Kelly's on Lokhart Road, which is on Hong Kong Island.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

David7 said:


> erm, there is no Osborne terrace in Hong Kong
> 
> There is no Ned Kelly's on Lokhart Road, which is on Hong Kong Island.


I stand corrected Ned Kelly's Lock rd kowloon and Observatory terrace off Observatory rd and Kimberly rd.


----------

